# Weird looking stuff on my java fern...help?



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

what is this stuff? I touched it its mushy but I didn't wanna pop it... N it's attached to my leaf real good..... Those white dots seem like some kinda eggs or some weird algae idk. Help?!


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

My first impression is snail eggs.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

They are pond snail eggs.


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

I realized that a bit later... Man. Means I'm getting a snail infestation.. I'm trying to collect all da snails. They came with the shrimps I purchased here on apc..I guess they came on da moss or something..


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't sweat about them... Just find your self some assassin snails. They will keep the infection snails under control.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Snails aren't that bad, I have them in all my tanks. Pretty beneficial as far as the ecology of your tank is concerned... Their populations regulate in accordance with available food, and they only go after dead plant matter... They're kinda like a nice little buffer factor in a way


----------

